# SV Beef Tenderloin with wood char



## culpepersmoke (Jan 24, 2022)

My wife got me a SV Cooker for Christmas and I've been playing around with since. Last night I cooked up some beef tenderloin I had in the freezer. Normally I like to do tenderloins in the smoker and reverse sear on the grill but it was about 10 degrees outside here in N. Michigan and this old man wasn't going out to smoke anything. 
Salt and Pepper the steaks, sealed in bags and Sous Vide to 120 degrees for about an hour and half. While they were in the bath I let the fire die down to coals in the wood stove. I set the steaks right on top of the coals to get a good char. I used a wire basket to make it easier get them in and out of the coals. 
The results were really good and you could certainly taste the wood char. Different then the reverse sear but a really enjoyable eat for a cold winter night. I didn't get a plated shot, served with baked potato and broccoli.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 24, 2022)

Wow, that looks delicious! I was just listening to a podcast with a chef that likes putting the meat directly into burning wood coals to finish. I thought that was a really cool idea, I've never done it . . . on purpose. Do you wash off the ash afterwards with water? Brush off with oil? I dont see any ash on your money shot?


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 24, 2022)

I would say you nailed it!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 24, 2022)

That’s fantastic! Looks like great cuts of meat. I’ve seen this done with flank steak before. Using your fireplace and putting it in a basket was a great idea.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Jan 24, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow, that looks delicious! I was just listening to a podcast with a chef that likes putting the meat directly into burning wood coals to finish. I thought that was a really cool idea, I've never done it . . . on purpose. Do you wash off the ash afterwards with water? Brush off with oil? I dont see any ash on your money shot?


Jed
I didn't have to dust anything off. When I removed the basket from wood stove I put a plate under it so I wouldn't drip anything. When I got to the sink in the Kitchen I noticed a couple coals were still stuck to the meat. I slight tap on the side of the sink and they fell in. Other than that, I just removed from the basket, sliced and served.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 24, 2022)

This is a really cool idea.  A buddy of mine cooks his beef flank/fajitas directly on the coals of charcoal.  They come out amazing.  It only works because the meat is pretty thin.  With this method, you could cook and sear darn near anything.  I really like the creativity.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 24, 2022)

That's awesome!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 24, 2022)

Very cool idea and delicious looking results.


----------

